# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  [resolved] Errors, slowness, drop-outs and poor access to chat

## Total Eclipse

As some of you have noticed, over the last few days there has been errors, slowness, drop-outs and poor access to chat. This started when the site was moved to a different server, unfortunately it had to be done at great speed that has left us with a few teething problems. Another outage is scheduled in a few hours time that will iron out the issues. In addition, some of your computers are still accessing the old server (due to the slowness of DNS) when accessing the chat room so you may not be able to access the chat, however, that should be cleared up in the next 24-48 hours.

Again apologies for the inconvenience.

If you come across a error or issue, please post it here, even if it is minor, the information is very helpful.

----------


## Anteros

Thanks for the heads-up!

----------


## Marleywhite

Every time I log in I get this message----> Invalid Redirect URL (http://www.anxietyspace.com/)
Sometimes the smileys on the chat appear like this------> ( cry )
 ::D:

----------


## grimmnaux

> Every time I log in I get this message----> Invalid Redirect URL (http://www.anxietyspace.com/)
> Sometimes the smileys on the chat appear like this------> ( cry )



Yep, that happens to me too.

----------


## Marleywhite

:Celebrate:  Thank You!

----------


## grimmnaux

Thank you.

----------


## Chantellabella

Thank you, Kay for your time and talent around here. You keep this place in tip top running order and it's much appreciated.  ::):

----------

